# harvest mice set up



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

I am getting my harvest mice tomorrow  thought i would post a few pics of the setup, I hope they like it


----------



## Georgiaaaax (Mar 24, 2012)

im sure they will


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

they love it!!!!


----------

